# Leather



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

What Is Leather And Whats Not Inside


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Everything inside is leather, except for the parts that aren't.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Everything inside is leather, except for the parts that aren't.


Yea, like the carpet aint leather.:lol:


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Omg...*

Oh my god the Leather gets so feaking hot!!!

I live in Laguna Hills and work in Foothill Ranch, and OMG Leather Burns man! I just got rid of my O5' Scion Xb, with black fabrin interior and man what a difference leather makes. i need to tint my windows!


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

GoatMann said:


> Oh my god the Leather gets so feaking hot!!!


It sure do. I had my windows done with the new 3M non-metallic tint (35%) and it's perfect. Can still see inside the car so it's "almost" legal but it really helps with the inside temp. 
I work afternoons so my blue/black 06 sits outside on the shadeless blacktop driveway until 2:30PM. By then it really cookin' out, the interior is hot, but the seats don't burn you.
Tint rules!arty: :cheers


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

*thanks guys*

i was wondering about the dash and such was leather but i guess you guys are ABOVE that


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Seats are all leather, (haven't checked the backs) shift boot is leather, and pretty much everything else is leather EXCEPT for the "faux-suede". That is not leather! Hope that helps.

Dave:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

KURT said:


> i was wondering about the dash and such was leather but i guess you guys are ABOVE that


Not at all. You just didn't do a good enough job of explaining what information you needed. Now you have -- and now we can help.

The front and rear seating surfaces are leather. The sides and backs are not. The shift boot is leather. All the suede surfaces are not.

As for the sides and backs not being leather -- that's commonplace these days. Some people say it's cutting corners -- but, actually, it helps build a longer lasting seat as compound curves wrapped in leather will crack and split faster than surfaces that are not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the info


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Not at all. You just didn't do a good enough job of explaining what information you needed. Now you have -- and now we can help.
> 
> The front and rear seating surfaces are leather. The sides and backs are not. The shift boot is leather. All the suede surfaces are not.
> 
> ...


Brings up a question about interior care. Periodic Lexol conditioning for leather surfaces works great...but what would you use for the sides/backs/headrests?  Leather conditioner...or something like Vinylex?? Or nothing???


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

So the headrests arent leather? The backs of the seats, where its black plastic obviously isnt but the headrests?

Youve got me confused here.

What about on the inside of the doors. The suede isnt leather but what about the door panels?

Someone enlighten me please.


----------

